# # FAIR CATTLE MARKETS



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Video of Corbit Wall discussing the cattle markets and the attempt to have Trump at least notice what is going on with OUR market .

Just look him up on youtube at Feeder Flash good watch and good info.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------

